# Accident/pretty shocking driving



## ester (3 March 2017)

Do not watch this video if of a sensitive nature, it shows a horse being hit by a car- horse apparently 'ok', rider in hospital.

https://www.facebook.com/carole.panayi/posts/10154870894276970

I am hoping the fact that the driver thought that moving his car out of the way rather than jumping out and checking the rider he left on the floor was ok, or putting his hazards on near said riders to warn oncoming traffic. Thank goodness the following van was driving sensibly


----------



## wills_91 (3 March 2017)

The driver was probably also in shock, I note the fellow rider also went straight to the aid of the horse and not the rider. Hope all involved are okay.


----------



## milliepops (3 March 2017)

jesus wept.

Just doesn't bear thinking about, what might have been. I wonder what on earth the driver thought he was doing on the wrong side of the road, never mind the speed.


----------



## wills_91 (3 March 2017)

milliepops said:



			jesus wept.

Just doesn't bear thinking about, what might have been. I wonder what on earth the driver thought he was doing on the wrong side of the road, never mind the speed.  

Click to expand...

wonder if a mobile phone is to blame? Makes for horrible viewing.


----------



## ester (3 March 2017)

wills_91 said:



			The driver was probably also in shock, I note the fellow rider also went straight to the aid of the horse and not the rider. Hope all involved are okay.
		
Click to expand...

I can understand that is sometimes an automatic reaction as them running away can be more problematic and I guess the rider wasn't going to go anywhere she looked like she was phoning 999 too.

I did presume shock but still .


----------



## benz (3 March 2017)

!!! I hope horses and riders are ok


----------



## Amye (3 March 2017)

Gosh that is awful!! Not driving to the conditions at all....

Really hope the horse and rider are going to be OK and the poor horse isn't terrified in future 

When the chestnut ran off I did think 'someone catch the poor thing!'. Maybe they were closer to the yard then can be seen.


----------



## Spiritedly (3 March 2017)

It's horrible viewing! 

The rider on the ground did initially move so I wonder if they were conscious and talking hence why the friend went to  hold the horse and maybe prevent it exacerbating it's injuries?

I hope they are all okay.


----------



## holeymoley (3 March 2017)

Urgh I feel ill that's quite hard to watch and I'm pretty solid when it comes to things like that . Absolutely disgusting that the driver didn't do more and choose to drive away . Take car and license off the moron .


----------



## SEL (3 March 2017)

Just seen this on FB - horrific. Driver on the wrong side of the road & I'd be really surprised if the piebald was 'ok'. Made me feel sick watching it.


----------



## C1airey (3 March 2017)

I've just seen this on FB. Grim viewing indeed. In the circs, given that the person on the ground was moving and (I presume) able to communicate, I'd have grabbed the horse too. First thing to do in an emergency is make the incident area as safe as possible. The horse would also have been in shock, and there's a chance it could have been hit by another car or trampled the person on the ground. It looked pretty stunned, poor thing.

Thoughts are with those injured. Better not publish my thoughts re:the driver...


----------



## Fools Motto (3 March 2017)

Not nice to watch at all. Poor horses and riders.
I wouldn't mind betting the rider on the floor was begging the other rider to help her horse. The chestnut trotted home to get help too. Bless them both. So very brave. x
Driver.. no words for that idiot. Clearly speeding, didn't look like he even saw the road bend.


----------



## Fiona (3 March 2017)

Dreadful    I hope all are ok,  I'm fearing  not though..

Fiona


----------



## cauda equina (3 March 2017)

Horrid video, so scary.
The horses/riders were doing nothing wrong at all, and still got taken out. 
Just hope they're all ok


----------



## Paint Me Proud (3 March 2017)

It just brings home how dangerous it really is when we ride on the roads. I was involved in a near miss like this s afew years ago, had we been a foot further along the road we would have been struck. Horses and riders very very lucky not to have been killed, hope they are all okay in the long run.


----------



## stencilface (3 March 2017)

Just awful 

How that horse was still standing I don't know. I hope it doesn't suffer any long lasting or internal injuries, who a thump.


----------



## Equi (3 March 2017)

Watched this several times and it's clear to me the driver hydroplanes. Just proves he was going too fast for the conditions. If a book is not thrown at him I'm leaving the planet.


----------



## Tyssandi (3 March 2017)

Jeasus H 

 I hope the video owner gives this to the police, far to fast needs his licence taken away.


Speedy recovery to everyone.

I think that was the driver right at the end walking back towards them


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 March 2017)

It's going viral on FB. I really hope the driver is prosecuted. That's flipping awful to watch.


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 March 2017)

Watched it a couple of times and the standing rider came off the chestnut horse so I think it's likely the lying down rider was telling her to get her horse and she was calling an ambulance as well. 

As for the driver. Jesus wept. The fact he hit them aside, the time it took him to get out his vehicle is horrific. I don't care if he was in shock frankly. He needs jailed and banned from driving.


----------



## Doris68 (3 March 2017)

I shared this on my FB page and did not apologise for doing it!  The expletives I uttered cannot be repeated.  Nothing else to say, other than I hope that all those involved are not too badly injured - physically or mentally.  Dreadful, dreadful.


----------



## freckles22uk (3 March 2017)

Its really shocking, I hope they all make a good recovery.
I was out driving today, terrible conditions and people driving far too fast and too close, then I past a horse and rider on a quieter road, dull conditions and they had no hi-viz ( chestnut horse and dark clothing) these days you need to make yourself seen.


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 March 2017)

If anyone knows the riders involved please can they update with how they are.


----------



## cobgoblin (3 March 2017)

That's absolutely awful!

There is a notice on the fb page saying please do not share as it may harm the prosecution.


----------



## whiteflower (3 March 2017)

horrendous, the driver has got off very lightly ...imagine if that had been a tractor of an hgv he went into coming the other way, i doubt he would be walking out of his vehicle if that were the case. 
i hope all involved recover, what amazing horses to stay so calm. sadly i doubt the driver will get much in the way of punishment....


----------



## holeymoley (3 March 2017)

I see from the original fb post the old 'horses shouldn't be on roads' brigade are out again . What numskulls they really are . That could've been another driver , cyclist , kids or even their granny out walking the dog and he could've still taken them out . Some folk are unreal .


----------



## Tyssandi (3 March 2017)

They took it down as it was or might compromise the case


----------



## Equi (3 March 2017)

Can anyone actually clarify with actual knowledge that if posted on fb the video could hinder a police prosecution?


----------



## Hoof_Prints (3 March 2017)

Couldn't  believe what I was seeing, the driver didn't even slow down or flinch! Keeping an eye out for an update on the riders and horses. Whenever I go out hacking I always worry as our roads are busy, this is enough to put you off completely .


----------



## PeterNatt (3 March 2017)

I am unable to view on Facebook.  Has it been taken donn?
I hope that the rider and horses both make a speedy recovery.
Could the rider be asked to report this incident on www.horseaccidents.org.uk


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 March 2017)

equi said:



			Can anyone actually clarify with actual knowledge that if posted on fb the video could hinder a police prosecution?
		
Click to expand...

I can't see why if we take into account that girl bashing the grey pony got done!


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 March 2017)

Hoof_Prints said:



			Couldn't  believe what I was seeing, the driver didn't even slow down or flinch! Keeping an eye out for an update on the riders and horses. Whenever I go out hacking I always worry as our roads are busy, this is enough to put you off completely .
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it just, it came up on my facebook just as I was on the phone sorting the 8am exercise the lot arrangements for the morning, now I am not sure I want to go on the lanes.  I sincerely hope justice is done and the driver is convicted. Thoughts with those poor riders and horses.


----------



## Spiritedly (3 March 2017)

PeterNatt said:



			I am unable to view on Facebook.  Has it been taken donn?
I hope that the rider and horses both make a speedy recovery.
Could the rider be asked to report this incident on www.horseaccidents.org.uk

Click to expand...

Apparently the poster has been advised to take it down as it may hinder a prosecution?


----------



## Hoof_Prints (3 March 2017)

I think the video has been downloaded a few times, I've seen it on other pages but then removed, I imagine it will crop up again soon. It really is the kind of thing that needs to be shared and seen for other's safety though; in fact, I went out riding yesterday and we have a sharp bend right outside the house, straight off a main road. A car had clearly come round at some ridiculous speed as there were dark tyre marks across both lanes, they had gone across the wide grass verge and hit a brick wall.  It seems they managed to bounce off the wall and get back on the road again, just imagine if a horse had been there, which they often are as it's a few feet outside our gate! You wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Doris68 (3 March 2017)

Should I remove it from my FB page?  I will, if it hinders prosecution!


----------



## DragonSlayer (3 March 2017)

I don't understand the 'hinder prosecution' bit.

Any numpty can see the car is on the wrong side of the road, travelling at speed into those poor horses and riders.

Hinder prosecution my arse.....


----------



## Gift Horse (3 March 2017)

Doris68 said:



			Should I remove it from my FB page?  I will, if it hinders prosecution!
		
Click to expand...

It has disappeared from mine presumably taken down.

Awful incident


----------



## Equi (3 March 2017)

There's one person on fb who makes it their mission to get every video removed from it. Maybe they're a spy lol I've yet to hear of any prosecution not to ahead cause of a fb video.


----------



## Doris68 (3 March 2017)

Gift Horse said:



			It has disappeared from mine presumably taken down.

Awful incident
		
Click to expand...

It's still on my page!  Don't know what I should do, as I said I wouldn't apologise for posting it, as it might make people realise what dreadful things can happen to innocent road users.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (3 March 2017)

well obviously the Facebook OP intended it to be on there.  
It seemed as thought it was from the house cctv and that they were sadly expecting a terrible incident such as this and using the camera to document it.  
Im sure its evidence and thats why its been taken down so that potential jurors dont become familiar with it and form their own opinions before being shown it as part of any possible forthcoming trial.  
Seems fair enough.

Of course it was pretty horrendous viewing and all good wishes to everyone involved xx


----------



## alainax (3 March 2017)

Watched it earlier, I hard to imagine  that the poor coloureds front legs are going to be ok. So hope they all make a speedy recovery. What an absolute idiot driver, there's no excuse for that. If he lost control then he was driving both beyond his ability and above what was safe in the road conditions. At one point I thought he was going to drive off. 

The worst part was there was room for he horses to go somewhere, they  just didn't expect he was going to drive so atrociously

As others have said, it could have been a walker or a group of cyclists. The horses did absolutely nothing wrong.

Puts me right off going on the road. I wish all those who say horses should not be allowed on the road would  petition for a huge network of bridleways... we would happily keep off the road if it were possible! Not to mention the whole horses were on the road first thing of course...


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 March 2017)

This was on my facebook earlier on ERG- Community and Adverts

For anyone interested, Witcham Equestrian Centre have made the following statement RE the horses and riders involved in the recent video.
"2 horses from WEC were involved in a road accident today through no fault of their own or their riders. Patsy was hit by a car but has been treated by the vet and we will keep you up to date with her recovery over the coming weeks. Jane Huck, Verity & Fleur are bruised and shocked. Thank you to everyone who helped the horses and riders."


----------



## Dave's Mam (3 March 2017)

I haven't seen the vid, but I hope everyone involved is ok.  Sending vibes to them.


----------



## maree t (4 March 2017)

I saw it , horrifying . Those poor people and horses . I hope they all make a speedy recovery and that driver gets severely punished . However shocked he was he took so long to do anything .


----------



## EmmasMummy (4 March 2017)

equi said:



			Can anyone actually clarify with actual knowledge that if posted on fb the video could hinder a police prosecution?
		
Click to expand...

I don't see how it could as you hear of people being prosecuted BECAUSE of a video ---ie. Chloe Morgan.


----------



## EmmasMummy (4 March 2017)

Hoof_Prints said:



			I think the video has been downloaded a few times, I've seen it on other pages but then removed, I imagine it will crop up again soon. It really is the kind of thing that needs to be shared and seen for other's safety though; in fact, I went out riding yesterday and we have a sharp bend right outside the house, straight off a main road. A car had clearly come round at some ridiculous speed as there were dark tyre marks across both lanes, they had gone across the wide grass verge and hit a brick wall.  It seems they managed to bounce off the wall and get back on the road again, just imagine if a horse had been there, which they often are as it's a few feet outside our gate! You wouldn't stand a chance.
		
Click to expand...

We have a sharp left at the top of my parents drive, but with camber to the right as the priorities were changed where it meets another road at an angle.  My parents drive is straight on from the bend.  The get 2 or 3 cars a year in the field by their drive who have misjudged the bend.   We always used to ride on the right there if we came home that way because on the left we would be invisible.  I look back 20 years and cannot believe I used to ride on that road, but then there were less cars on the road.


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 March 2017)

The video was horrific. The horses and riders did nothing wrong. 

Riding out on the roads in today's traffic with its distracted drivers is nuts, sadly. My accompanying ninja cyclist would have been no help at all in that situation, indeed he'd probably have been taken out by the same vehicle.

All best vibes to all involved.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (4 March 2017)

Horrific , I wish everyone a speedy recovery. Hope the diver faces appropriate justice, sadly unlikely in our car bias country.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (4 March 2017)

I shared on my page last night and it's now gone so must have taken down. Was horrific to watch, thoughts with those involved and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## chillipup (4 March 2017)

The cctv footage is still on the Cambridge News website this morning. I do wish the very best to both horses and riders in their recovery, although sadly, I suspect the mental trauma suffered may last a very long time. Such a dreadful and so unnecessary incident.


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 March 2017)

This from a recent review posted on the WEC FB page. Patsy is the coloured horse who got the worst of the impact.
_
Home from Home.  Lovely people, superb horses. I feel so comfortable riding here, I ride the lovely horse called Patsy who is a sweetie and are doing some dressage training to refresh old skills_

All possible vibes that she makes a full recovery.

ETA This aerial view of the junctions of Mepal Road, Hive Road and Martins Lane looks to be the scene of the incident, it's just down the road from the equestrian centre.


----------



## ester (4 March 2017)

I didn't realise it was quite so close to where I am when I posted. There seems to have been far more accidents in the area than I am used to in Wiltshire.


----------



## only_me (4 March 2017)

It was awful. Horrific accident and I hope they are ok. 
The thing is the driver isn't going to be as heavily prosecuted as they "only" hit a horse and not a child or cyclist. 
But horrific accident and totally the drivers fault. He deserves a long ban from driving and then to retake his test.


----------



## criso (4 March 2017)

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/shocking-moment-horse-riders-hit-12690909

Link to the article on the Cambridge news site, horrible those poor horses and riders.


----------



## Shavings (4 March 2017)

I watched it and was in complete shock at the speed of the driver and the fact that didnt seem to really care!
(i would have got out the car and been ringing 999!)
not that i drive like that but you get the idea!!


does any one know how horses and riders are doing? hoping there all ok


----------



## dizzyneddy (4 March 2017)

OMG! l've just seen this thread l truely hope both horses & riders are ok & that the driver doesn't get off scotch free everyone reacts differently but l made sure l parked up out of the way rather than stopped where he did. The driver was definitely going to fast for the corner l'm just pleased that one of the houses had cctv. It's so sad that our roads are becoming so dangerous for horses & riders. l feel if it had happened to a cyclist people's reactions would be different l feel that too many drivers are getting anti-horses & l don't know why as horses were on the roads well before vehicles existed. l have some beautiful hacking but l have reach it by turning on right on a blind corner so l tend to avoid it & ride nearer where it's quieter. If l do decide to go to the bridleway l'll ride early in the morning & avoid the times it's busy.


----------



## Apercrumbie (4 March 2017)

Wow that was shocking - a miracle that no one was killed. I hope that both horses and riders make a swift recovery. 

The car definitely aquaplaned, but only because the idiot driver was going far too fast anyway. He would have been going too fast even if the roads were dry! So many forget to adjust their driving in wet conditions. This kind of accident really makes you think doesn't it? This could happen to any of us.


----------



## Rollin (4 March 2017)

It seems to have disappeared from Cambridge News also.


----------



## Kezzabell2 (4 March 2017)

I watched this just before I went to bed last night, instantly regretted and couldn't get to sleep for hours!  I really hope all are okay! and even if the drive was in shock, that the Fu ck were they doing driving on the wrong side of the road, it wasn't a narrow road, there was no reason for them to be there, they should have been able to see the horses coming, in my eyes it looked like they did it on purpose.


----------



## Clare85 (4 March 2017)

I saw this on fb last night and it made my blood run cold. Such dangerous driving shows such selfish disregard for all other road users. I'm amazed no-one was killed. Wishing horses and riders speedy recoveries - mental as well as physical.

I think the video may have now been removed due to the potential for it to jeopordise any investigation and subsequent prosecution.


----------



## Equi (4 March 2017)

What a sad state. That is a myth but the scaremongers are out in force. It was a very good example for people which will now be lost to the wind. No one will care in a few months.


----------



## RubysGold (4 March 2017)

I was not brave enough to click play though I saw the link in several places and all over fb. I just couldn't bring myself to watch it. 

I really hope horses and riders are OK. And I hope the driver gets his licence taken from him (have read everything I've seen about it so I know what happened)


----------



## Tyssandi (4 March 2017)

Rollin said:



			It seems to have disappeared from Cambridge News also.
		
Click to expand...

no it is still there


----------



## paddi22 (4 March 2017)

daily mail has it on their homepage too, just a short clip


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 March 2017)

WEC have just put this up on their FB page.
_
We would like to say that we are very grateful for the concern that people have shown for both the horses and riders involved in yesterday's accident. We will post progress on the horses as appropriate. Patsy had a good night last night and was eagerly looking for treats this morning! Fleur also was fine this morning. Riders are stiff but ok. We will not be commenting upon the video which has become public and the matter is being dealt with by the police._

Very encouraging update about Patsy (the coloured horse).


----------



## Pedantic (4 March 2017)

NOFA


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 March 2017)

Amazing if those horses come out of it physically fine especially Patsy. Poor Fleur only ran off when the other vehicle came and can't say I blame her!


----------



## meesha (4 March 2017)

Simply unbelievable, words fail me! Hope all riders/horses are ok, hard to believe there won't be any lasting affects especially for patsy, very lucky there were no fatalities all 4 must have 9 lives! ! Boxed to hack with friend today, her husband escorted us across a main road, the speed the traffic was going was insane, well over the speed limit.  The roads can be sooo dangerous and it just keeps getting worse!


----------



## Jnhuk (4 March 2017)

So glad to read the update and good news about horses and riders. It so easily could have been the other way.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (4 March 2017)

That's good news, I wish Patsy a speedy recovery, glad the riders are doing ok as well.


----------



## MrsMozart (4 March 2017)

Good update, thank you. 

All remains crossed on all points.


----------



## Clannad48 (4 March 2017)

The video and fuller details are now on the front page of the Daily Mail Online - so much for it impeding prosecution


----------



## minesadouble (4 March 2017)

equi said:



			What a sad state. That is a myth but the scaremongers are out in force. It was a very good example for people which will now be lost to the wind. No one will care in a few months.
		
Click to expand...

It is not a myth. Discussion in the media can be said  to have prejudiced the right to a fair trial.


----------



## teapot (4 March 2017)

minesadouble said:



			It is not a myth. Discussion in the media can be said  to have prejudiced the right to a fair trial.
		
Click to expand...

Especially for Crown court cases. It can also impact on members of the jury.


----------



## stencilface (4 March 2017)

It's awful, you can only imagine what was going through their minds. You'd be stuck thinking about whether to move onto the verge or if the car would go that way.

In a film Bruce Willis would have managed to expertly time an avoidance maneuvere but it doesn't happen in real life. I bet if the riders have seen the video they're willing themselves to move, but there's no way they could have known where the car was going.


----------



## Rollin (4 March 2017)

I am so pleased to learn that the horses and riders are (just about) OK.  If I had been riding I don't know if I would have the courage to ride on the road again

I really hope the publicity will help to educate the public about the risks to horses and riders.  I hope the Police throw the book at the driver but sadly unless a person is killed it seems nothing is done.  Perhaps a time to review legislation on motorists' obligations to horses and riders.


----------



## Pigeon (4 March 2017)

Yeah it's hard to believe piebald was 'ok' :/ I really really hope so though 

Just so shocking. Keeps playing through my mind. Thoughts are with all involved x


----------



## CalamityJ (4 March 2017)

I keep my horse at Witcham EC and know the horses and riders very well. Everyone here would like to thank you all for your good wishes. Patsy is being an amazing patient and all being well should make a full recovery. Fleur and the two riders are bruised and battered but okay. Updates will be posted on the Witcham EC Facebook page if anyone is interested. Thanks again for support, it means a lot to us.


----------



## EventingMum (4 March 2017)

CalamityJ said:



			I keep my horse at Witcham EC and know the horses and riders very well. Everyone here would like to thank you all for your good wishes. Patsy is being an amazing patient and all being well should make a full recovery. Fleur and the two riders are bruised and battered but okay. Updates will be posted on the Witcham EC Facebook page if anyone is interested. Thanks again for support, it means a lot to us.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for posting this encouraging update - best wishes to both horses and riders. I hope the driver gets what he due, this so easily could have been fatal.


----------



## Equi (4 March 2017)

teapot said:



			Especially for Crown court cases. It can also impact on members of the jury.
		
Click to expand...

This is a driving offence. It won't go in front of a jury. It's not that sort of crime. It being on fb will not stop the investigation.  Trust me I have a good source.


----------



## ester (4 March 2017)

CalamityJ said:



			I keep my horse at Witcham EC and know the horses and riders very well. Everyone here would like to thank you all for your good wishes. Patsy is being an amazing patient and all being well should make a full recovery. Fleur and the two riders are bruised and battered but okay. Updates will be posted on the Witcham EC Facebook page if anyone is interested. Thanks again for support, it means a lot to us.
		
Click to expand...

CalamityJ thanks for that, having only just moved here I never realised when I posted it was literally 10 mins up the road from me as it was shared by one of my somerset friends and I haven't made any new horsey contacts/got my bearings up here yet.


----------



## minesadouble (4 March 2017)

equi said:



			This is a driving offence. It won't go in front of a jury. It's not that sort of crime. It being on fb will not stop the investigation.  Trust me I have a good source.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly ....  I will be surprised if it gets to court at all! If it does the defendant's solicitor will definitely have an argument that media discussion has affected his client's right to a fair trial. I don't have to refer to any source, this kind of issue was my field for some time!


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 March 2017)

minesadouble said:



			Honestly ....  I will be surprised if it gets to court at all! If it does the defendant's solicitor will definitely have an argument that media discussion has affected his client's right to a fair trial. I don't have to refer to any source, this kind of issue was my field for some time!
		
Click to expand...

Why should it not go to court? Are you comfortable with that?


----------



## Amymay (4 March 2017)

minesadouble said:



			Honestly ....  I will be surprised if it gets to court at all! If it does the defendant's solicitor will definitely have an argument that media discussion has affected his client's right to a fair trial. I don't have to refer to any source, this kind of issue was my field for some time!
		
Click to expand...

Just as social media had an effect on the grey pony being beaten case? Not....

Discussing in the media does not prevent trials as proved in several very high profile cases in recent years.


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 March 2017)

minesadouble said:



			Honestly ....  I will be surprised if it gets to court at all! If it does the defendant's solicitor will definitely have an argument that media discussion has affected his client's right to a fair trial. I don't have to refer to any source, this kind of issue was my field for some time!
		
Click to expand...

Everything horrendous is well reported in the media before any trial. Doesn't mean people get away with things!  The driver hasn't been named or identified.

I think people are confusing this with talking about a court case, when they are involved in it, which is completely different.


----------



## popsdosh (5 March 2017)

equi said:



			This is a driving offence. It won't go in front of a jury. It's not that sort of crime. It being on fb will not stop the investigation.  Trust me I have a good source.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it can go to a jury ! FB has already be responsible for many people getting off as they could not be guaranteed a fair trial. Why this obsession with putting them up on FB even before the police have been involved it wont actually educate anybody . It just satisfies the needs of rubber neckers who arent there at the time. Its the polices job to investigate and prosecute not the FB tribe who only see a small portion of what actually happened and the full circumstances.


----------



## popsdosh (5 March 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Everything horrendous is well reported in the media before any trial. Doesn't mean people get away with things!  The driver hasn't been named or identified.

I think people are confusing this with talking about a court case, when they are involved in it, which is completely different.
		
Click to expand...

You will find the press are well aware of the evidence boundaries they may not cross in most cases! you will always find out new facts at trial that the press have not reported. Its a very fine line. If in doubt do not give them the opportunity to say they wont get a fair trial.


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 March 2017)

popsdosh said:



			You will find the press are well aware of the evidence boundaries they may not cross in most cases! you will always find out new facts at trial that the press have not reported. Its a very fine line. If in doubt do not give them the opportunity to say they wont get a fair trial.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, as I said, this is nothing new in terms of being reported about before a trial. It doesn't mean the person will get off. What is a problem is jurors or witnesses discussing things on FB etc during the case. Completely different to a report on an RTA in the media which happens all the time.  It's right that the people involved don't discuss it.


----------



## popsdosh (5 March 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Why should it not go to court? Are you comfortable with that?
		
Click to expand...

Its not a question of being comfortable with it and I think that comment was unfair ! It is our laws that try to guarantee a fair trial so everybody can be tried by jury if need be and not by media. I think if you ever ended up on the other end you would be more sympathetic. Dont say you wont because sometimes circumstances put you there.


----------



## meleeka (5 March 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Of course it can go to a jury ! FB has already be responsible for many people getting off as they could not be guaranteed a fair trial. Why this obsession with putting them up on FB even before the police have been involved it wont actually educate anybody . It just satisfies the needs of rubber neckers who arent there at the time. Its the polices job to investigate and prosecute not the FB tribe who only see a small portion of what actually happened and the full circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

I'm certain that if the video of the grey pony hadn't caused such an uproar on Facebook there wouldn't have even been a prosecution. They'd have at the most got a telling off. I do think public pressure is a good thing sometimes.


----------



## popsdosh (5 March 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Yes, as I said, this is nothing new in terms of being reported about before a trial. It doesn't mean the person will get off. What is a problem is jurors or witnesses discussing things on FB etc during the case. Completely different to a report on an RTA in the media which happens all the time.  It's right that the people involved don't discuss it.
		
Click to expand...

How often have you seen in the media a RTA with a full description of what happened!  Yes a potential Juror could have seen this on FB with others comments and drawn totally the wrong conclusions from the comments as they do become polarised.
The video without all the comments maybe OK but the comments are just already a trial by on the whole a biased jury.


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 March 2017)

I don't watch the TV but when there's a terrorist attack they don't shy from letting people see a truck careering through lines of innocent people. What's the difference?!


----------



## minesadouble (5 March 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Why should it not go to court? Are you comfortable with that?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I'm thrilled to bits about it!! What an utterly ridiculous comment!

The problem is not the airing of the video but people's comments after, particularly the likes of 'He was probably using a mobile phone' or 'bet he had been drinking' both of which I have read on social media.

There was a terrible accident fairly local to me where a van came over a blind summit, killed the horse, though not outright, and seriously injured the rider. That case never made it to court either.

The video of this incident was linked on a local horse FB group and to be honest the responses made me feel embarrassed to be a horse owner. Ignorant ranting is the best way to describe the average response. Anyone reading the comments would have been justified in thinking the average horse owner has an IQ of approximately -3!

The responses on H&H have been more measured than the average FB response. Idle, uninformed specualation in these situations helps no one and can indeed be a hindrance to any legal action. Why are people advised by their legal team not to discuss impending court actions? It is to avoid prejudicing any future trial, that is sound legal advice not a myth.

It is good to hear that the horses and riders involved are doing relatively well. They have been incredibly lucky.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 March 2017)

minesadouble said:



			Oh yes, I'm thrilled to bits about it!! What an utterly ridiculous comment!
		
Click to expand...

It was not meant as a ridiculous comment. There are defence lawyers out there making a good living out of getting folk off offences that they must be well aware that they are most likely guilty of.

I'm not legally trained, but I have done jury service. It was drummed into us that we must only take on board the evidence that is presented in court. This was quite hard as some of the legal presentations were, quite frankly, very weak, but we did as were told and gave a not guilty verdict which was at odds with our private suspicions.


----------



## Achinghips (5 March 2017)

Some latest reports are that he had a stroke at the wheel and the person who got out of the car was the passenger .....


----------



## popsdosh (5 March 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			It was not meant as a ridiculous comment. There are defence lawyers out there making a good living out of getting folk off offences that they must be well aware that they are most likely guilty of.

I'm not legally trained, but I have done jury service. It was drummed into us that we must only take on board the evidence that is presented in court. This was quite hard as some of the legal presentations were, quite frankly, very weak, but we did as were told and gave a not guilty verdict which was at odds with our private suspicions.
		
Click to expand...

I know this is the case ,however subconsciously it is difficult to achieve and in my mind so much better to not give a get out clause right from the start.
By the way thats why we have defence lawyers they are not paid to morally judge a case but to defend anybodies rights who are facing prosecution.


----------



## popsdosh (5 March 2017)

Achinghips said:



			Some latest reports are that he had a stroke at the wheel and the person who got out of the car was the passenger .....
		
Click to expand...

If that is the case ,it would explain the vehicle positioning!  Doesnt it just show how quick we are to judge without having all the facts to hand. It may turn out that indeed the passenger may be the hero if they helped control the car in an emergency! I cant say that because we dont know yet!!!!


----------



## minesadouble (5 March 2017)

Achinghips said:



			Some latest reports are that he had a stroke at the wheel and the person who got out of the car was the passenger .....
		
Click to expand...

Whether this is true or hearsay it brings home the point that people should never make rash judgements until they have all the facts to hand.


----------



## ester (5 March 2017)

TBH I didn't see any of the sort of judgements about the driver suggested above on the original post, only people in shock at what they were watching.

If he had a stroke you would have thought that there would have been a report that the driver had also gone to hospital?The car also stopped very quickly after the impact? Quicker than I would have thought a handbrake would manage. On the cambridge news video the right hand side of the picture is missing as when the truck drove off to park the driver opened the door and was hanging out and looking behind them before parking up. 

But then that is why we have investigations before charging people with anything so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## popsdosh (5 March 2017)

Oh come on Ester you dont need to get many posts in before all sorts of judgements were made about the driver!! I dont think its healthy to make those sort of judgements without knowing all the facts!
 Anyhow how are you enjoying Cambridgeshire ? Close by now.


----------



## ester (5 March 2017)

I'm not saying there weren't comments but when I posted this there were about 70+ comments on the original video and I didn't see any suggesting use of a mobile phone etc, just that the vehicle was travelling to fast and seemed to aquaplane. Obviously no way of proving that now but just saying I didn't see any because I didn't

Soggy, flat and horseless!


----------



## cobgoblin (5 March 2017)

Achinghips said:



			Some latest reports are that he had a stroke at the wheel and the person who got out of the car was the passenger .....
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see the passenger take the driving seat before the car was moved to the side.


----------



## popsdosh (5 March 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			I didn't see the passenger take the driving seat before the car was moved to the side.
		
Click to expand...

So do you base your judgements on what you dont see or what you do see ? Maybe its why the EC are taking a measured approach!


----------



## popsdosh (5 March 2017)

ester said:



			Soggy, flat and horseless!
		
Click to expand...

LoL welcome it grows on you neighbour.


----------



## cobgoblin (5 March 2017)

popsdosh said:



			So do you base your judgements on what you dont see or what you do see ? Maybe its why the EC are taking a measured approach!
		
Click to expand...

It was merely an observation..and yes, it was based on what I saw. If the driver was incapacitated, I would have expected the passenger to move the car to the other side of the road. If the driver was in distress I would have expected the passenger to stay with him in the car, instead of immediately crossing the road. I would also have expected the driver to be hospitalised.
If the driver were prone to regular TIAs then he should not have been driving.
Of course the scenario may have been otherwise...this is just my interpretation of what I saw!


----------



## popsdosh (5 March 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			It was merely an observation..and yes, it was based on what I saw. If the driver was incapacitated, I would have expected the passenger to move the car to the other side of the road. If the driver was in distress I would have expected the passenger to stay with him in the car, instead of immediately crossing the road. I would also have expected the driver to be hospitalised.
If the driver were prone to regular TIAs then he should not have been driving.
Of course the scenario may have been otherwise...this is just my interpretation of what I saw!
		
Click to expand...

Him? or Her maybe .    It is quite possible to move a vehicle to the side of the road from the passenger seat not easy but possible and may account for the delay in doing so.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 March 2017)

ester said:



			Soggy, flat and horseless!
		
Click to expand...

Recent events aside, you said you live close to the WEC, which seems like a very decent place. 

Worth enquiring re lessons? I had a couple of 30 min private refresher sessions from a BHSI last summer at my local EC on a school horse, and really enjoyed it. Though understandably WEC will be two horses down for a bit at least...


----------



## Goldenstar (5 March 2017)

Haven't read the whole thread since I last looked but the footage is on the dailymail website for all the world to see .


----------



## ester (5 March 2017)

It has been the subject of much discussion recently TP as to what I do horse wise, actually a bit complicated by the fact that there seems to be a fair few options about. I have been spoiled by having a FBHS recently so either the horses or the instructor, preferably both might need to be a bit special for me to warrant the ££. Frank is still being ridden but in somerset and the drive seems to take much longer than it ought, though off to check out guinea pig boarding later so that might help that! 

Plan A is get fitter so I can cycle to work (am hoping 9 flat miles equivalent to 6 wiltshire ones) lose some weight and then make some enquiries. 

It is very strange going from one on DIY on the doorstep to nothing at all!


----------



## cobgoblin (5 March 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Him? or Her maybe .    It is quite possible to move a vehicle to the side of the road from the passenger seat not easy but possible and may account for the delay in doing so.
		
Click to expand...

If that was the passenger...then yes, the driver could have been female. However, if the driving seat were occupied by an incapacitated person, I suspect most people would have left the car where it was, turned the hazards on and dealt with the problems in hand...rather than sitting on the driver in order to reach the pedals, or heaving an ailing person about in the car......unless of course, you were the passenger Popsdosh?


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 March 2017)

Ester, plan A is a good start! I hope you find ways to keep up the horsey fix, whether with Frank or other neds, and good luck with the GP boarding.

I wouldn't know what to do with either end of my day without neds to see too, either, let alone the bit in the middle.

CalamityJ, many thanks for the extra update on those involved in the accident.


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 March 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			If that was the passenger...then yes, the driver could have been female. However, if the driving seat were occupied by an incapacitated person, I suspect most people would have left the car where it was, turned the hazards on and dealt with the problems in hand...rather than sitting on the driver in order to reach the pedals, or heaving an ailing person about in the car......unless of course, you were the passenger Popsdosh?
		
Click to expand...

He's the defence lawyer.


----------



## popsdosh (5 March 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			If that was the passenger...then yes, the driver could have been female. However, if the driving seat were occupied by an incapacitated person, I suspect most people would have left the car where it was, turned the hazards on and dealt with the problems in hand...rather than sitting on the driver in order to reach the pedals, or heaving an ailing person about in the car......unless of course, you were the passenger Popsdosh?
		
Click to expand...

You may make light of it however from the footage how have you made so many assumptions. If indeed the man walking towards the accident was in the vehicle I would suggest that they were more likely the passenger just because of the place they are walking from . However rather than assume could the person actually not have been in the vehicle in the first place but somebody who saw it as I wouldnt like to assume on the camera evidence that they were in the car perhaps you know different. We can all think up theories but that is all they are .
As for FWs comment that shows a lack of maturity as its rather childish . If we all used your values we would go around hanging people and then pardoning them when we are wrong.


----------



## cobgoblin (5 March 2017)

popsdosh said:



			You may make light of it however from the footage how have you made so many assumptions. If indeed the man walking towards the accident was in the vehicle I would suggest that they were more likely the passenger just because of the place they are walking from . However rather than assume could the person actually not have been in the vehicle in the first place but somebody who saw it as I wouldnt like to assume on the camera evidence that they were in the car perhaps you know different. We can all think up theories but that is all they are .
As for FWs comment that shows a lack of maturity as its rather childish . If we all used your values we would go around hanging people and then pardoning them when we are wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't making light of anything...in fact if you actually read my comments you would see that I haven't apportioned any blame to any parties at all. Someone else said that the person walking back was the passenger and another that the driver had had a stroke. This is not something that I have seen reported anywhere else.
I have already said that there may be another scenario altogether....I'm afraid you are looking castigate me for no reason.


----------



## popsdosh (5 March 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			I wasn't making light of anything...in fact if you actually read my comments you would see that I haven't apportioned any blame to any parties at all. Someone else said that the person walking back was the passenger and another that the driver had had a stroke. This is not something that I have seen reported anywhere else.
I have already said that there may be another scenario altogether....I'm afraid you are looking castigate me for no reason.
		
Click to expand...

Well im sorry then but you were chucking a lot of theories around. The footage proves nothing apart from the vehicle making contact with the horse. If indeed the driver is proved to be at fault ,I hope they never drive again. However thats for the police to sort out . Not a lynch mob on here .


----------



## PeterNatt (5 March 2017)

The owners of the horses have the right to take a private prosecution against the driver of the vehicle whether the police decide to prosecute or not.


----------



## popsdosh (5 March 2017)

PeterNatt said:



			The owners of the horses have the right to take a private prosecution against the driver of the vehicle whether the police decide to prosecute or not.
		
Click to expand...

Of course they do ,but the only facts we know are whats on the video and that leaves many unanswered questions. I am sure if the driver is at fault the police will do what they need to.


----------



## ester (5 March 2017)

popsdosh did you see the original video? I am sure you could see more about the driver parking up and leaving the vehicle on that one which has been cut out of the one on the paper pages, presumably because of possible identification issues?


----------



## cobgoblin (5 March 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Well im sorry then but you were chucking a lot of theories around. The footage proves nothing apart from the vehicle making contact with the horse. If indeed the driver is proved to be at fault ,I hope they never drive again. However thats for the police to sort out . Not a lynch mob on here .
		
Click to expand...

Theories. Yes!
Theories can be interesting intellectual exercises if the right people join in... But they are theories until proven. Nowt to do with lynch mobs.


----------



## cobgoblin (5 March 2017)

ester said:



			popsdosh did you see the original video? I am sure you could see more about the driver parking up and leaving the vehicle on that one which has been cut out of the one on the paper pages, presumably because of possible identification issues?
		
Click to expand...

I thought the original video showed the driver leaving the vehicle too... but I can't find the longer version now. I also thought he half opened his door when he first came to a stop near the riders, but then shut it again and moved to the other side of the road.


----------



## popsdosh (5 March 2017)

How can you see the person leaving the vehicle when its out of sight of the camera im sorry but thats basic! Yes they did move onto the other side however not to the verge .
http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/shocking-moment-horse-riders-hit-12690909


----------



## horselover2 (5 March 2017)

It is now on the BBC news page,i feel physically sick after watching that..im getting more and more put off hacking out all the time,people just dont seen to have any regard for horses and their riders,i had a very near miss 12 months ago and it frightened the life out of me and it was not anywhere near that bad,so glad there is an update on how they all are..what a horrific thing to happen to those horses and riders.
Thanks Calamityj for letting us know they are recovering,best wishes to them all xx


----------



## ester (5 March 2017)

popsdosh said:



			How can you see the person leaving the vehicle when its out of sight of the camera im sorry but thats basic! Yes they did move onto the other side however not to the verge .
http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/shocking-moment-horse-riders-hit-12690909

Click to expand...

Because as I said earlier the media has cut out the right hand side of the picture, I think it is a fish eye type fixed lens and you can see that you get more of the gate/path etc at the start of the video than you get at the end. They did move onto the verge, while leaning out of the car and could be then be seen exiting the vehicle (slowly) on the full version. No reason to lie about this as I said I think they have cut out the right hand side of the image to protect identity.


----------



## stormox (5 March 2017)

Surely if the driver had a heart attack the vehicle wouldnt have stopped when it hit the horse? It would just have carried on out of control....


----------



## Spiritedly (5 March 2017)

I believe someone connected to the driver has posted saying he had a stroke/blackout and only recovered consciousness when he felt the bang of hitting the horses.....and yes in their statement they say HE confirming the driver was male.

Obviously people can still form their own opinions on what they see happen in video and personally I think that the driver did attempt to steer around the bend which would seem to throw doubt on the claims that he was unconscious as would the speed he stopped after of course that is my just my opinion but I am entitled to have one as is everyone else.


----------



## popsdosh (6 March 2017)

ester said:



			Because as I said earlier the media has cut out the right hand side of the picture, I think it is a fish eye type fixed lens and you can see that you get more of the gate/path etc at the start of the video than you get at the end. They did move onto the verge, while leaning out of the car and could be then be seen exiting the vehicle (slowly) on the full version. No reason to lie about this as I said I think they have cut out the right hand side of the image to protect identity.
		
Click to expand...

I think we need to wait for the police to do their thing. To me the field of view does not alter all the way through the clip.


----------



## popsdosh (6 March 2017)

Spiritedly said:



			I believe someone connected to the driver has posted saying he had a stroke/blackout and only recovered consciousness when he felt the bang of hitting the horses.....and yes in their statement they say HE confirming the driver was male.

Obviously people can still form their own opinions on what they see happen in video and personally I think that the driver did attempt to steer around the bend which would seem to throw doubt on the claims that he was unconscious as would the speed he stopped after of course that is my just my opinion but I am entitled to have one as is everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Man, Woman is irrelevant the point was you could not tell from the footage neither could you be sure that the man walking back was involved. Just let the authorities deal with it rather than speculate as with social media nowadays things get out of control very quickly. As shown by this incident the only reason this has got the huge coverage it has is because somebody( I dont believe involved) posted that clip of recorded images. I still believe people are innocent until proven guilty and that video on its own would not convict anybody im afraid. I am not defending the driver by the way if they are proved to not have any issue that caused it to happen.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 March 2017)

Well the video certainly proved the horses were doing nothing odd or wrong and the car hit the horse on the wrong side of the road .
The only qusrtion is why was the car being driven as it was and time will tell .
Let's just hope the police are 'doing their thing ' .


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 March 2017)

The video was originally posted by the occupier of the property on the corner, who had fixed camera cctv coverage of the road junction.

The car driver will be interviewed by the police and allowed to give his version of events. We can all see what happened on the video, the 'why' is what the police and maybe later the courts will have to decide. 

Whatever the outcome, it is clear that the horse riders and their mounts did absolutely nothing wrong, they were just in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## starfish8 (6 March 2017)

I haven't read all the replies so am no doubt repeating... but thank god the horses and riders aren't seriously hurt (per post from the EC on facebook).  

Almost every day on social media, or at the yard (or both) there is a horror story about at best inconsiderate, at worst extremely dangerous, drivers on the road.  Hats off to those of you brave enough to venture out hacking on the roads, things like this just reinforce my dislike of it - my horse is good with scaries like plastic bags and dumped rubbish, but I just can't bring myself to risk life and limb (mine or equine) on the roads when there are drivers like this around.


----------



## stormox (6 March 2017)

starfish8 said:



			I haven't read all the replies so am no doubt repeating... but thank god the horses and riders aren't seriously hurt (per post from the EC on facebook).  

Almost every day on social media, or at the yard (or both) there is a horror story about at best inconsiderate, at worst extremely dangerous, drivers on the road.  Hats off to those of you brave enough to venture out hacking on the roads, things like this just reinforce my dislike of it - my horse is good with scaries like plastic bags and dumped rubbish, but I just can't bring myself to risk life and limb (mine or equine) on the roads when there are drivers like this around.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately some of us have to, here there is no off-road riding, and I think a horse (and rider) would be brain dead if they rode in an arena every day. And even if there are bridlepaths you usually have to go on roads to get to them, or to make a nice circular ride.


----------



## starfish8 (6 March 2017)

stormox said:



			Unfortunately some of us have to, here there is no off-road riding, and I think a horse (and rider) would be brain dead if they rode in an arena every day. And even if there are bridlepaths you usually have to go on roads to get to them, or to make a nice circular ride.
		
Click to expand...

All the hacking near me requires road work as well, so I'm essentially confined to our school, the field we have to ride in and as many weekend trips out in the lorry as we can manage.  It's not the most exciting and I totally agree that wouldn't be for everyone... I'd much rather be able to hack once a week.  Where I used to live, we had a mixture - you'd do a couple of hundred yards on the roads in between bridleways and that I could deal with.  

I'm not critical of anyone who does hack out on the roads, quite the opposite, I just personally can't get past the fear of the idiot lurking round what feels like every corner at the moment.


----------



## meleeka (6 March 2017)

I don't have a school. There's one off road route which isn't strictly aloud so road work is necessary. Our area used to be really horsey but ownership has dwindled in recent years, which I'm sure is down to the lack of safe hacks.


----------



## 3OldPonies (6 March 2017)

Just seen video on BBC news website after having read this thread earlier today.  I was quite surprised to still be able to see it after all the reports that it had been taken off other sites.

Totally shocking.  

So very glad that both horses and riders are OK.

At the very least the driver should be done for reckless and dangerous driving, probably for driving without due care and attention too.


----------



## Shay (6 March 2017)

Its on H&H now too.

Anyone have any further updates on the horses?  Far more interested in that at the moment!


----------



## Abby-Lou (6 March 2017)

If the riders are reading this - I wish your horses and yourselves a very speedy recovery - Made me feel sick watching it


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 March 2017)

Another encouraging update on the injured horses and riders tonight.

_'We are pleased to report that Patsy continues to make good progress with her recovery,  The swelling is reducing and she is bright in herself and enjoying the fruit being brought in by her many friends.  Fleur walked out happily on Sunday with Verity. Jane has some dramatic bruises but is in good spirits. Thank you again for all your support and kind words.'_


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 March 2017)

And another good update, posted last night, from WEC.
_
We are pleased to say that Fleur and Verity are back hacking as normal. Patsy is making good progress and the vet is out on Wednesday to check her. Jane is in good spirits and bruising slowly getting better._


----------



## fattylumpkin (14 March 2017)

That's four guardian angels who need a big rest  the news even reached Sweden.


----------



## dizzyneddy (14 March 2017)

Thank you for the update l'm not on facebook where l think someone said the updates have been on so nice to hear everyone is making a recovery.


----------



## Tyssandi (15 March 2017)

Thank god every one seems to be coming through may the improvements continue


----------



## MagicMelon (15 March 2017)

wills_91 said:



			The driver was probably also in shock, I note the fellow rider also went straight to the aid of the horse and not the rider. Hope all involved are okay.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a very intelligent response, isnt securing the situation and making it safe the first thing you're supposed to do in an accident? No point having a loose horse then tanking off causing another accident. I would also likely grab the horses first, then check the rider and Id hope the driver / a passer by would immediately come over to help.


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 March 2017)

And another good update, posted last night.

_The vet came out to Patsy today and is very pleased with her progress. She has had her stitches taken out, but there is still quite a hole that needs to heal. She is on antibiotics until this heals. She is having 3 short walks a day round the yard and is striding out well._

Those guardian angels were indeed working overtime to save these four from more serious harm.


----------



## Antw23uk (16 March 2017)

I wont watch the video, I dont watch them or look at the pictures posted. I fully support road safety awareness and our plight as horse riders but it has a negative effect on me seeing it and that does me and my horse absolutely no favours! Same as jumping fall videos .. wont watch them either! 

Glad horse and riders are doing well. I nearly got taken out by a damn coach whilst riding my mare last night! Its done, its over, we will carry on as if nothing happened.


----------



## Luci07 (16 March 2017)

Heard various stories but as its 2nd hand I won't share. However it was pointed out to me that the driver "could" be very poorly served to make an immediate claim to passing out etc, as there is every likelihood the police will be able to see what they were doing prior to the accident.  "If" as an example, the video can be blown up and shows (hypothetically speaking) that said driver was texting, I would think they will be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 March 2017)

There has been all sorts of speculation as to the reasons behind the driver's actions. However, the BBC report included a statement from the local ambulance service, which attended the scene, in which it confirmed that the driver was not treated for any injuries or illness at the scene of the accident.


----------



## mums the groom (16 March 2017)

teapot said:



			Especially for Crown court cases. It can also impact on members of the jury.
		
Click to expand...

i'll serve on that jury I wont be biased... your guilty book would be thrown and license revoked perminately and has to pay all vet and rehabilliation cost for both horse & riders


----------



## minesadouble (16 March 2017)

mums the groom said:



			i'll serve on that jury I wont be biased... your guilty book would be thrown and license revoked perminately and has to pay all vet and rehabilliation cost for both horse & riders
		
Click to expand...

And you would do all of this without knowing all of the facts? I hope to God you never get the call up. People with this kind of mindset should never be allowed anywhere near a jury room!

I am a lawyer and support the right to trial by jury but statements such as this really make me wonder if it should be scrapped!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 March 2017)

And another update from earlier today.

_More good news about Patsy - she has been seen by the vet and trotted up sound.  She can now start to have rehabilitation physiotherapy.  Thank you all for your continued interest and good wishes._


----------



## popsdosh (23 March 2017)

mums the groom said:



			i'll serve on that jury I wont be biased... your guilty book would be thrown and license revoked perminately and has to pay all vet and rehabilliation cost for both horse & riders
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps get a dictionary or spell checker first


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 April 2017)

Latest update.

_Patsy is progressing well with her rehabilitation work and today she enjoyed walking round the outdoor school in the sunshine._


----------



## ManBearPig (8 April 2017)

Great to see that everyone is doing well. Patsy looks like a very good patient!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (8 April 2017)

Good news


----------



## maree t (8 April 2017)

Thank goodness they are doing well . I watched the video very early on not knowing what it was about and I will forever remember those images . Lets hope the police investigations get to the bottom of the cause


----------



## Doris68 (9 April 2017)

Good to hear!  So pleased and hope that this will help prevent other accidents.


----------



## suffolkmare (9 April 2017)

I doubt "mums the groom" has served as a juror; thank goodness for the training sessions that not only explain how the "system" works, but also ensure jurors are fully aware that their decisions should/must be carefully considered judgements.


----------

